# Antena para transmisor FM mp3, funcionará ?



## DavidGuetta (May 16, 2010)

hola chikillos queria saber una cosa que tengo en mente:

quiero comprar un transmisor de esos chiquititos para mp3 y le quiero poner una antena sin destapar el transmisor. tengo 10 metros de cable de 300 ohm ya instalados y tengo pensado  en hacer esto:

unir y soldar los conductores del cable de 300 ohm.
estirar el cable de 300 ohm a fin de antena.
los extremos soldados del alambre ponerlos en la tierra del conector de audio del transmisor. dicen que esa tierra del audio es la antena del transmisor. ahora mi pregunta es que si  funcionara esto? se que hay que poner en la  salida de ANT del pcb del transmisor  la antena y su respectiva antena  dipolo pero ni quiero pensar en romper el transmisor. saludos y gracias por sus cooperaciones.

radio frecuencia  105


----------



## Dano (May 16, 2010)

con 20nW pierdes esa potencia en el cable, no vale la pena....


----------



## Alfgu (May 17, 2010)

Hay una pequeña solucion, pero no de tanto cable, con unos 5 cm te basta pero no son eficientes, son unos transmisores que no llegan a mas de 10 mts de distancia. y mucho mas no te llegarán a no ser que pongas un amplificador.
Estos son diseñados para consumir poco y para el coche como el que tengo yo http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.19032 . Este mas de los 10 mts en campo abierto no llega, lo bueno que suena de maravilla.


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 17, 2010)

yo alguna vez con un dipolo lambda medio logre unos 2 km de transmision, pero mejor un transmisor como el que hizo un tal ''tetsuo kogawa'' y con eso y mi dipolo dio nada mas ni nada menos que 1 kilometro de alcanse a 12v y una radio del auto. saludos


----------



## joakiy (May 18, 2010)

A ver, como siempre, hay discrepancias en los hilos de radiofrecuencia, jejeje, esto es lo grande del foro.

Los 20 nW de potencia de esos transmisores se pueden aprovechar muy muy bien, siempre y cuando no se abuse de la línea de transmisión.

Yo hice un experimento, colocando un simple dipolo en la ventana de mi casa y alcancé con un transmisor chino unos 100 metros más o menos, así que lo que quiere hacer mumish13 es perfectamente posible.

Lo que tendrás que hacer, como ya te han dicho, no abuses del cable. Luego mira que circuito integrado es el que tiene tu transmisor, busca el datasheet en internet y sabrás de donde sale la señal RF. Le sueldas entonces el vivo de un cable coaxial de audio (no hace falta en este caso que sea cable de 50 ohm, dado que desconocemos la impedancia de salida del circuito integrado) y soldamos la maya al negativo.

No obstante, esos aparatitos que se conectan directamente al mechero del coche, usan el cable del polo positivo como antena, utilizando un condensador smd para evitar que pasen los 12vcc al transmisor por el sitio equivocado, y permitiendo que la RF circule por el cable eléctrico.


----------



## ariel pua (May 30, 2010)

Yo tengo uno y me hice un transmisor de 5wats: como? al transmisorcito le envolvi un alambre de los finitos forrado, los dos extremos a un coaxil y a un amplificador de banda ancha de ahi a un 2n3866 y despues 2sc2071 saque 5 w

saludos desde Uruguay: Ariel


----------



## radio98 (May 30, 2010)

me interesa tu tx tenes fotos ademas del 3866 antes que transistores usaste?


----------



## exetv (May 31, 2010)

hola amigos, les cuento que tengo el mismo tx que el que se muestra en esta pagina, le arme un lineal y les saco 10wattss, pero el problema es que funciona 15 segundos y la potencia cae, lo apago solo al tx y lo enciendo de vuelta y nuevamente lo mismo, primero bien con 10 wattss y a los 15 segundos lo mismo,todavia no e encontrado la falla no me e puesto a revisar el porque de esto, si tiene algo que lo proteja o que pasa, bueno saludos y es un simple comentario de mi experiencia.


----------



## Vitruvio (May 31, 2010)

exetv: ¿ Caídas de tensión o filtrado pobre en la fuente de alimentación ?


----------



## exetv (Jun 1, 2010)

no amigo, le pongo un watimetro en la salida del lineal y lo que cae es la potencia, las fuentes estan bien, las tensiones correctas y no caen, creo que es la salida del tx que no se si se proteje o bien lo tengo mal acoplado, en cuanto pueda voy a revisar a ver que pasa pero es una lastima porque tiene buena potencia y la calidad de sonido es re buena,  ah lo pruebo con otro oscilador y anda perfecto o sea que el problema aparece con el tx, saludos.


----------



## ariel pua (Jun 5, 2010)

Disculpen la demora; no tengo tiempo todos los dias; les detallo las etapas; el transmisorcito es un xion de los que se usan para mp3, le envolvi un alambrecito forrado 5 o 6 vueltas le solde un coaxial y voy a 2 bf 494 como amplificadores en clase A solo con un choke alimentando el colector, de ahi entro a la base del 3866 con sintonia en serie y este en clase C, despues entro al 2sc1971 tambien por la base sintonizada en serie y en clase C da 7 w y no cae con 13,8v estoy planeando entrarle a una 4cx 250 que tengo ; solo precisa 3w en grilla y saca 350w

una cosa importante: al mp3 hay que encerrarlo en UNA CAJITA METALICA y sacar para afuera el coaxial sino los transistores amplifican todo : ANDA Y ANDA 

     saludos a todos: Ariel


----------



## Dano (Jun 5, 2010)

ariel pua dijo:


> Disculpen la demora; no tengo tiempo todos los dias; les detallo las etapas; el transmisorcito es un xion de los que se usan para mp3, le envolvi un alambrecito forrado 5 o 6 vueltas le solde un coaxial y voy a 2 bf 494 como amplificadores en clase A solo con un choke alimentando el colector, de ahi entro a la base del 3866 con sintonia en serie y este en clase C, despues entro al 2sc1971 tambien por la base sintonizada en serie y en clase C da 7 w y no cae con 13,8v estoy planeando entrarle a una 4cx 250 que tengo ; solo precisa 3w en grilla y saca 350w
> 
> una cosa importante: al mp3 hay que encerrarlo en UNA CAJITA METALICA y sacar para afuera el coaxial sino los transistores amplifican todo : ANDA Y ANDA
> 
> saludos a todos: Ariel



5W es el nominal de potencia para manejar la 250 entregando unos 300W a la salida...


----------



## ariel pua (Jun 6, 2010)

Hola Dano; que tal ? la 4cx250 es una valvula ceramica muy blanda; en el año 1989 movi 2 con 6wats excitadas por grilla en ab1 ; sacamos 550 w en blu en 144 mhz y se hicieron comunicados por rebote lunar : eso si ;eran super nuevas traidasde usa; es excelente tubo para trabajarlo hasta 432mhz

saludos: un abrazo

 Ariel Pua


----------



## Dano (Jun 6, 2010)

Pero a una (solo una) 4cx250 no se le pueden sacar más de 300W en FM con 3W de entrada, 320W si la refrigeración es excelente (y 5.5W de entrada) , pero le acortás la vida a la válvula.

En BLU vi como le sacan 412W a una 4cx250 con buena ventilación, pero no es lo mismo BLU-AM que FM.

Saludos


----------



## ariel pua (Jun 6, 2010)

si es muy cierto Dano;en blu los picos pueden superar la disipacion de la valvula que no hay incovenientes porque no es continuo pero en am y fm la cosa cambia; yo te diria que una 4cx250 en fm se le puede sacar 250w maximo; asi trabajan en los transmisores Harris de Tv donde la 250 trabaja como amplificadora de carrier 5 veces por debajo de la potencia de la amplificadora de video

saludos y a la orden; Ariel Pua


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 16, 2010)

ariel pua dijo:


> Yo tengo uno y me hice un transmisor de 5wats: como? al transmisorcito le envolvi un alambre de los finitos forrado, los dos extremos a un coaxil y a un amplificador de banda ancha de ahi a un 2n3866 y despues 2sc2071 saque 5 w
> 
> saludos desde Uruguay: Ariel



tenes el tx para amplificar la potencia del transmisor de de mp?


----------



## jose_flash (Mar 20, 2012)

Buenas tardes, queria hacer una pregunta sobre este tipo de emisores:

¿Estos transmisores comerciales emiten en Stereo?
¿Con la salida que proporciona este transmisor podría excitar un amplificador de 1 Watt mínimo?.

Es que supongo que este transmisor en calidad de sonido superaría el posteado en un "destacado" con 2 N2219 y si se puede aumentar su potencia seria una gran emisora.


----------

